# 4t IVF failed...looking for long term IVFers opinions



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi guys. Failed 4th IVF today....don't know if hope is still within reach. Looking to hear stories from people who have tried more than 2 or 3 times. Whether or not you have reached BFP, I would like to hear your stories. Feeling a little lost and out of hope.....


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Tiffany

Sorry to hear about your 4th bfn. Know how heartbreaking it is. I've had 4 ivfs as well.  Two bfn and 2 bfp ,both of which ended in mc.  It's a very hard journey isn't it and hard when you've been through so many cycles to see hope.  

Have you had all the millions of tests for everything? Have you changed clinics or different protocol/drugs?

We are going to try a fifth time, and then toying with idea of de.  Would this be an option for you at all?

Sending lots of love and hope your dreams come true in 2014 xxx


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

This journey is hard.  We have had 4 failed FET cycles and have just had all the immunes tested along with a change of clinic.  I'm trying to be positive but it's hard to keep a brave face when it just doesn't feel like it's ever going to happen.  We have to keep hoping that one day it will be our turn 

Hugs Kxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I got my daughter on my 5th go.  It was so hard but it was so worth it.  So worth it that I'm about to have my 5th go for a sibling as well.  Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

hu Tiffany sorry about your bfn.

I have been through 5 cycles and pregnant with twins

please don't lose hope xx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Tjhanks everyone for our stories and also sharing your bros after such a struggle. 

Louise - sorry to hear you are also still struggling I changed protocols but feel as good as my doctor is, he isn't doing enough. Eg tests. Ihave decided to go to another clinic next year. I will get DE. Not ready at the moment but will be able to later. I just am unsure if it is an egg or imp,annotation problem. 


K80 good luck, I will be asking my clinic for immune testing as well. I am also trying to change things a but. Thanks for your message

Liaisimon and mrs rock. Well done and hanks for the hope. Is the anything you did differently at all with BFP?


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tiffany with this cycle I had seroids clexane anx asprin and they used embryo glue also oh and I had had the scrape

I shared my eggs so I had 7 egg's with this cycle. 

is yours a egg factor ir sperm factor?  what have your clinic suggested? 

xx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was successful on my fifth cycle, my second using donor eggs.
I needed immune treatment as well as donor eggs so had a variety of issues!
My main advice would be to make sure something is changed rather than just putting it down to bad luck, certainly I would look at immunes, yes some clinics don't support this as not fully tested etc but I have seen so many BFPs after immune treatment, in ladies with many previous failed cycles, to feel certain there is something in it. It worked for me.
Good luck! I know it's terribly hard and soul destroying but the end result is worth if when you get there x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry hun.

My step-sister got her little boy on ivf 7, it turns out she had an undiagnosed clotting problem. Treated for the last cycle which worked. 

I wish you luck for the future and echo the pp's who advised looking into immune issues.

All the very best,
Xx


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm currently 38 weeks pregnant from my 6th fresh cycle, I had 3 frozen ones too, so guess it could be my 9th! My embryos were always good, had 2 early miscarriages along the way. In the end I was sick of wasting embryos so I consulted dr braverman in America. First cycle using his immune drugs on top and success!! 


Wish you all the best, I know how you feel, 9 and 1/2 years after starting to try and I'm nearly there, don't give up. Xxxxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow!  So many lovely success stories after so many attempts.  Really gives me hope.  Congrats to everyone who has succeeded and for those of us still trying these stories really do help! 
So Tiffany- don't lose hope or give up!! 

Xx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your words of hope. I am changing clinics next year. My doctor isn't changing anything up even if I ask him to and I don't feel he actually cares, and that makes me feel that I need to change to someone who will care. I am still very very hurt, going into next year without something I desperately wanted and getting older each year  I can only hope it will come over time.


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there - I'm another one that got a BFP on my 5th IVF attempt (I also had an IUI attempt). After 4 failed cycles at my old clinic they had run out of ideas and they didn't believe in hidden c or immunes so I investigated and moved clinics. My new clinic had a completely different approach and protocol and here I am, after over 8 years, almost 38 weeks pregnant. 

Good luck on finding a new clinic and I'd definately echo what other people have suggested.  Oh and don't lose hope!


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats on your pregnancy cool jules. Lovely to read of your success on attempt 5.  I'm going into attempt 5 (having also just completed antibiotics for ureasplama !) so hope I follow in your footsteps!  Good luck with the birth: not long to go x


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Well done jules, great inspiration. Louise, hope your 5th is the lucky one.....and my 5th too when it comes let's make it our new lucky number


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Our 6th go was very much our last go and it worked  it can take multiple attempts to get there but it was worth it 
Xxx


----------



## waikiki (Aug 11, 2010)

I finally got a BFP on my 10th cycle (4th DE cycle) and the only thing I did differently was consult Dr Braverman, like honeypieface. After so many BFNs I clearly had fairly severe implantation issues as I had had 19 embryos put back before my successful cycle and had stopped believing that my body would ever allow an embryo to implant. But who would have guessed it, when it finally worked both embryos stuck and I'm now almost 30 weeks pg with twins!

If you have the strength and the resources to keep trying, then do so for as long as you can.  I can't put into words the happiness this pg has brought me after so many long, hard years and I know it will only get better when I finally meet my babies!

Good luck Hun and I really hope you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

How lovely to read Waikiki. Congrats on your twins- just goes to show never give up !


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

I just wanted to share too, We have just got our precious long awaited BFP on our 4th fresh IVF we also had 2 unsuccessful FET. My clinic were great and they were very open to getting all the tests I could and using different techniques. After our 4th unsuccessful attempt my consultant referred me to Coventry hospital (I live in dorset) for an Endo scratch & biopsy which came back all clear. Which was good but kinda of frustrating!! Finally on our last cycle ( was really beginning to lose faith) my clinic threw everything at it, I became their pet project I think! I had another endo scratch, the same long protocol and then we took our embies to 5 day blasts with assisted hatching. And beyond all our expectations we have been successful ( I nearly fell off the toilet seat when that positive came up straight away - I've never even had a sniff of a BFP) it's early days and now I'm even more petrified that it's going to go wrong, but I think that is the result of emotional scarring of all the previous disappointments. 

What I'm trying to say very long windedly is as long as your are able don't give up. Push for every test and available technique for you and if your consultant isn't interested ask for your medical history and treatment notes and move on to another clinic willing to help you. 

I wish you all the very best and hope that 2014 brings you what you really deserve. 

 

Evie xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats Evie.  What a lovely Xmas and new year present for you !!  Good luck with your pregnancy.  Xxxx


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks very much Louise! It's an incredible gift and it's a miracle to even get this far  I just can't quite relax yet!!

I hope 2014 is your year hun xxx


----------

